

Light Bootstrap Dashboard – useful freebie for web developers - alexcasalboni
http://ct-freebies.herokuapp.com/light-bootstrap-dashboard

======
axelut
Thank you for posting it, here is the creator, if you have any feedback or
questions feel free to post them here.

------
muminoff
Can you share source code?

~~~
alexcasalboni
You can find it here, for free:

[http://www.creative-tim.com/product/light-bootstrap-
dashboar...](http://www.creative-tim.com/product/light-bootstrap-dashboard)

